# Beginning to think about a new bird...



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello budgie loving friends! I would like to ask for a little more of your wisdom today. As some of you may know, a couple of days ago our beloved budgie, Spiral, passed away. These have been days of hard grieving, especially for our ten year old son, Alex. However, he has begun to ask, through the tears, if it's wrong to think that he might like another bird someday. We have assured him that of course it's not wrong, and what a tribute to Spiral- you loved your time with him so much that you might one day be willing to open your heart to another precious feathered friend! 

As mom here, I had begun to think about bringing another bird into our home a couple of months ago, before Spiral's death. Now, of course, we are in a little different situation. Spiral was an "only child"- he was our only bird. As we look forward to a time when we might choose another feathered companion, I am finding myself wondering what the best choice for our family might be. I am hoping that I can share with you all a little about our family and our needs, and that you avian experts might recommend some species that I could research to see if they might fit our family. I have of course noticed that many of you have mixed species flocks or entirely different birds, and would love to hear your thoughts.

We are a small family- just me, my husband, and Alex. Alex and I are bird nuts. My husband, while not bird crazy, is so encouraging and supportive of our passion, provided a couple of contingencies are met. Here they are:

1. Noise level. We need a species that is not known for screaming. Chattering, singing, whistling, and talking are lovely. Screaming is a deal breaker.

2. Size. We are not interested in a very large bird. We have a brand new, lovely cage that measures 22 W x 18 D x 27 high with an open playtop. It was quite expensive, and we bough it intending to upgrade Spiral, but sadly he was never able to move in. It is very decked out with rope and natural perches, swings, etc.

3. Mess. At this time, we are not interested in cockatiels due to the powder issue. We would also prefer a bird without exceedingly loose, messy droppings. This is a concern of my husbands- the seed and feathers are enough for him to deal with. It is really important to me that he can enjoy our home.

Some of the things we loved about Spiral were things that I don't think are necessarily budgie traits. He was super loving, enjoyed his scritches and kisses, and was so tame and gentle, even with friends and family. He was playful and interactive. So those things would be important in a new bird. We learned a lot from Spiral, and although we are FAR from experts, we are willing to do the research and get the education we need to care for a new type of bird.

Part of the problem here is that in our part of South Georgia, we are in a bit of a bird desert. It is very hard to know from internet research alone what a species is like. We are thinking that over the next couple of months, we will focus on getting some home projects done to make our house more ready- some painting and cleaning, etc. We also need to find a better option for boarding a bird when we are away. Then, in May, there is a well respected exotic bird fair coming to a nearby city. We will NOT be purchasing a bird there, due to possibility of disease and lack of knowledge about the vendors showing. Instead, I thought that after narrowing down species of interest, we could attend in order to see the size and behaviors of the birds we are considering. Then once we have made our decision we will seek out a reputable breeder. That also gives us a nice amount of time to grieve our sweet friend- we are not looking for a Spiral replacement, as that can never be.

We have lots of time to spend with a bird friend as we homeschool our son. Spiral was rarely in his cage during the day. Because of that, we have considered even getting two birds, so we could have the additional enjoyment of their interactions, but are undecided on that. We do not want to breed. Some species that we have considered are more budgies, English budgies, parrotlets, green cheeked conures, canary winged parakeets or grey cheeked parakeets. What do you all think? Is there a species I am overlooking? Is there one you would rule out? Are we even going about this in the right way? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it's great you guy's are going to get another bird. I can only speak to budgies and tiel, never had anything else. We have plenty of folk's here with other species though, so I'm sure you and Alex will get some good, thought provoking feedback...


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have only owned a cockatiel as a pet bird and say that they are a great friendly bird but the noise and mess from the dust are issues you are against. 

Plenty of members have very loving budgies and I don't think they are a bad choice but compared to Spiral, if you get one that is more independent, Alex might be let down somewhat. 
Getting two males would be great for watching them interact as birds and it's still possible to create a bond with them, with some work.  

I did look into parrolet's myself recently and they do seem like a wonderful intelligent bird. Can learn tricks and are small, but are not overly noisey. I would only worry about their tendency to nip. That is something I'd be worried about with a child that although budgies do nip too, usually only when very scared or stressed. I've never had a budgie attack me just for putting my hand in the cage. 

Sorry I can't be more help. I'm sure others will be able to offer you some choices.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*With the conditions of your family and the desire to ensure you don't have a "screamer", I would not recommend thinking about a lovebird. 
As sweet as lovebirds are and as much as I adore mine, they are extremely loud with a quite piercing scream. 

I would personally suggest you get another American/Pet Budgie or an English Budgie from a reputable breeder. 
I believe having a solo bird gives you the opportunity to bond with your budgie much more closely than when you have two. 
Since you and Alex are home all day, you will have the time necessary to ensure you budgie is engaged and happy.

If, after a few months, it seems the new bird would be happier with a same species friend, you can always reconsider at that time. 

Here are some links that my help you in your search:

The first link lets you choose characteristics you are looking for and then search for birds that may be of interest to you. 

Find the right pet bird for you | Lafeber Co. Pet Birds

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/species/parrotlet/

The Green Cheek Conure Homepage

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/conures-sun-vs-green-cheeck/*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you guys- we are definitely not ruling out budgies! I was surprised by how much time Spiral spent with us, and I think two males might be an option. We would definitely be willing to put in the time to keep them hand tame, but I do worry (a little) about Spiral comparisons... He was just awesome.

With parrotlets I think we'd try just one as they seem pretty territorial. They do look nippy, but I've read people have great success with a technique they call "Gentle Beak"- working with the bird to redirect nips into gentle interactions. There are some precious parrotlets videos on YouTube- Kool-Aid is probably our favorite.

Thank you for confirming what I suspected, Deborah- I think lovebirds look so beautiful and fun. I know if we ended up with a screamer it would really affect my husband, and I feel so blessed with how supportive he is and willing to go on this journey with us that I want to respect his needs too. If it were up to me I think our home would be overrun.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I;ve seen Koolaid videos too and I fell in love with it. But I'd want that exact bird! heehee! He's charming but really, I think a budgie is just as trainable. I think a hand tame bird would be the way to go to help get a good start.
And I'm sure your son will understand that the new bird won't be the same as Spiral.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you choose to get a budgie, ensuring you get one with completely different coloring than Spiral will go a long way in helping keep any comparisons between a new budgie and Spiral down to a minimum.

When my beautiful blue merle Shetland Sheepdog passed, and I was ready for another dog, I knew I wanted another sheltie.
I made sure to choose to get beautiful sables rather than another blue merle though so I wouldn't be as inclined to make comparisons. 
Doing so worked out quite well for me. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's also good for telling them apart. Probably easier with budgies as they're so varied but we got a black labrador after the last one died and you think you can easily tell them apart forever but nope.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

I think the visual difference would go a long way to minimize that comparison concern. That was one reason I had even thought about an English budgie - still a budgie, but a little different too. Alex calls them "budgies with hairdos" and thinks they are so cute. But, I hadn't really thought about how simply choosing a different color might do the same thing! I think the time will help too. I know part of our enjoyment of Spiral was his great little personality, but part was probably our time investment too. I'm sure if we carefully chose an outgoing hand tame young bird, it would be great, with its own awesome personality. I miss our chirps and whistles- our home seems quiet now.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

One of our folk's here, cutelittlebirdies, breeds wonderful English budgies, and she could match you up with a hand tame baby that is going to be more outgoing in nature/personality. She pays particular attention to her pairings for disposition of the chick's.....


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Jonah, thank you for that resource! One of my biggest concerns this time around is that we find a breeder we can trust, who breeds birds for health and not just money. It seems poor little Spiral probably had a genetic issue (neurological) that caused many of his issues. While there are no guarantees, I would feel better knowing we were confident in our source


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have plets (amongst a whole menagerie lol).

The biggest difference in a budgie nip and a plet nip is a plet draws blood abd thats a nip not a bite. When mine go for blood boy do they get it! They can also have a piercing call.

I would honestly say go for another budgie or 2.

Green cheek conures are nippy and can become one person birds very quickly.

Budgies are social butterflies and go to anyone regardless.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

You know, unless Koolaid the you tube parrotlet comes up for adoption (because I agree, I'd want him), I'm really liking the idea of a specially picked English budgie. Off to research.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*All three of my budgies came from CuteLittleBirdies Aviary. 

Cute Little Birdies Aviary - Welcome

We have another member of our forum who also breeds, hand-raises her English Budgies and breeds for temperament. 
Depending on where you are located, you may also want to check out her website. 
Jen is in Colorado and does not ship her birds whereas Lindsey is in Ohio and does.

Budgie Parakeets*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Deborah- your three babies are lovely! I went to Cute Little Birdies website and LOVE how careful she is with her babies. I've read a bit about English budgies, and am kind of in love- they feel like a great fit for our family. I love that they are a bit larger, and their personality traits seem like exactly what we are looking for. There is also the added security of familiarity- I KNOW we can give a budgie a great home, whereas with another species I think I'd be pretty nervous of the unknown. Amelia, I needed to hear that feedback about parrotlets- it sounds like a "nip" and a "bite" between the species (parrotlets and budgies) is a pretty big difference, and we don't want a tiny adorable shark! I think we will spend a couple months healing and getting ready for a new feather baby, then apply for an English budgie. You guys are awesome- we love this forum!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hollen, 

I'm glad to hear you're planning to bring a new little friend into your home--I'm sure it will be a great experience and that you'll be able to build some new memories.

I agree that Lindsey is a wonderful choice, and she has many beautiful English babies that are sure to fill the space in your home and make a new space in your heart next to Spiral. 

Choosing a different colour and type of budgie is a great idea! 

I think Spiral would want you to remember him fondly and still enjoy the company of another bird. Take your time to grieve, we'll be here the whole time. :hug:


----------



## krosp (Jan 12, 2016)

When you find the right budgie you'll know. You'll love him in his own unique way and he'll be an awesome and wonderful companion, even though his personality will be totally different from Spiral. It's hard when you've lost a very special pet to think about getting a new one, but that's also because it's hypothetical. When the new budgie is in front of you it will be a joy to make friends with him, and won't lessen your love for spiral. Xo


----------



## Nadley (Dec 2, 2011)

A handfed baby English budgie sounds like a great fit for your family! I also got one from Cute Little Birdies Aviary. It's an absolutely wonderful place to get a tame English budgie as long as you're willing to be patient. I sent in my application in May of this year, and my baby Freddy came home in November.

My parents and brother have a green cheeked conure. He is very fun and playful but is super loud and screechy compared to my budgies and cockatiel. I've heard that green cheeks are the quietest of the conures so I can't imagine how loud the other kinds must be! He bonded strongly with my brother and bites everyone else.


----------

